# injection site lump



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Hi all, bought some calves the other day and gave them the appropriate vaccinations. I'm not really an expert at giving SQ under the skin injections. Anyway one calf I ended up with a knot on its neck that should have disappeared by now (one month since). I can only presume that the vaccine is trapped in-between the skin layers and is being absorbed very slowly. My question is could I withdraw the fluid back out to reduce the size of the lump? The lump is the size of a small walnut...I'm sure it will disappear over time, but I'd rather reduce its size now if it's possible....thanks for your time and knowledge...Rita


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I do not see that it would hurt anything to attempt to withdraw the contents of the lump. Use a large diameter but short needle. You will want to make certain to stay in the lump with the syringe/needle. Do not be surprised if this is a pus pocket.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

We get these injection site abcesses occasionally, particularly in a calf that is already showing signs of illness when we inject it. Find the pocket of infection with a needle, then lance the abcess with a very sharp, sterilized (alcohol, then iodine) pocket knife. (DH has used a filet knife on larger animals.) Irrigate the open wound using a needleless syringe filled with salt water, followed by iodine. This is not for the dull-knifed or faint-hearted. Cow hide, or even calf hide, is tough, and the pus will smell and look gross. Furthermore, the calf won't like it either. We have occasionally had to open an abcess more than once to fully clear up the infection.

-Joy


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I'm going for it late today, anymore more advice? Joy I've done the lancing thing before, but in this particular case I'd like to first try to just decrease the size of the lump via suction with the size needle Agman recommended. Calf has never been sick, I just gave a clumsy vaccination....Hopefully this try will be successful, I will definitely let you fine folk know the results....

More hands on advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Thanks agman/Joy. Used a 16ga needle 3/4 inch and puncture the sack a few times, nothing came into the syringe, but squeezing the sack produced lots of puss out the holes. Prior to the puncture I called my Vet and she recommended leave it alone and it will disappear over time, or do what I did....Also for those wanting to learn the Vet said that this lump businesses is common when giving black leg shots to week old calves...Size of the lump has decrease greatly and I will just monitor it's size from here on.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Glad it went well! 

-Joy


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks for sharing your vets point of view...


----------

